# Tivo repairs outlets in England.



## BESTVIEW (Aug 16, 2006)

Is there a list of Tivo repair and servicing outlets in the uk, specifically in the South East of England ? 
Your help would be appreaciated.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The only people I'm aware of who commercially fix Tivos are Pacelink in Northern Ireland.
http://www.pacelink.co.uk/

If you post what's wrong with your Tivo we may be able to offer some advice about simple DIY repairs to bring it back to life without a trip over the Irish Sea.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree, most problems with broken tivos are the hardisk and psu. Both very easy to replace with numerious picture tutorials on the internet. You can buy pre-configured hardisks from ebay, which is a case of slip in and ur away!

I agree with people who say they havnt got any IT skills, or even DIY skills, but as long as you know what a screw driver does and which wasy to turn it, you'll be fine!

Remember: Righty tighty, lefty loosy. - i remember seeing that on friends or summin,

Post your TiVo symptons.

Im from southampton / bournemouth, if your close.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

benallenuk said:


> Remember: Righty tighty, lefty loosy. - i remember seeing that on friends or summin...


Sounds more like something JD would say ("Scrubs") to me 

(Now _that's_ how to go off-topic )


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

That line was also used a couple of days ago on "That 70's Show" while Eric was trying to prove he knew how to fix the kitchen sink...


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I've never understood what people mean when they talk about turning something to the right or to the left - it just makes no sense to me.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh come on! How else would you tell someone which way to turn a screw-driver or a tap; except maybe clockwise/anti-clockwise I suppose


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Clockwise/anticlockwise are fine, assuming they are from the side you are standing. How do you map those onto right/left?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Clockwise would to the right and anti-clockwise would be to the left.

If you think of the clock hand moving between the 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock positions it should be clear, from 9 to 3 ( clockwise ) the hand moves towards the right, from 3 to 9 ( anti-clockwise ) the hand moves towards the left.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Um, ok - but why pick those start points? If you start both at 9, they both move right - any any other position you choose is confusing, too.

The only way it makes any sense is maybe to consider quarter turns from 12 o'clock. Maybe that's how I'll have to work it it out in future.


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

From my days days of 'O' level Physics...

.. with your right hand thumb pointing in the direction you want the screw to go, close your hand and your other fingers will point in the direction you should turn (for a right hand screw.)

Actually, I think we used it for magnetic fields rather than screw threads, but the same applies.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ndunlavey said:


> Um, ok - but why pick those start points? If you start both at 9, they both move right - any any other position you choose is confusing, too.


Huh? 



There's a clock. Start from any point and go clock-wise. That's a turn to the right. Now start from any (other) point an go anti-clock-wise. That's a turn to the left. No confusion at all


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

I don't see that at all. Why is turning a hand from, say, the 3 o'clock position to the 6'o'clock position a turn to the right? Down, I can see - every part of the hand ends up lower than it was. Even left, I could see - every part of the hand does end up to the left of where it was - but the primary movement is downwards. I can't make any part of it *right*.

As I said, the only circumstance I can see when things unequivocally move right for clockwise and left for anti-clockwise is when you start from 12 and make a 90 degree turn.

Coming back again to Rob's example, that almost makes my point for me. Moving something from the 9 o'clock to the 3 o'clock position moves something to the right regardless of whether you go clockwise or anti-clockwise. Likewise, 3 o'clock to 9 oclock is a move to the left regardless of whether you go clockwise or acw.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ndunlavey said:


> I can't make any part of it *right*.


You're turning the opposite way to left, which is? 



> As I said, the only circumstance I can see when things unequivocally move right for clockwise and left for anti-clockwise is when you start from 12 and make a 90 degree turn.


Surely there's no difference between 12-3 and 3-6? or 6-9? You're still going in a cw (right) direction.



> Coming back again to Rob's example, that almost makes my point for me. Moving something from the 9 o'clock to the 3 o'clock position moves something to the right regardless of whether you go clockwise or anti-clockwise. Likewise, 3 o'clock to 9 oclock is a move to the left regardless of whether you go clockwise or acw.


Ah, right! I think I see where you're coming from. Yes, you're right in that respect. If you move something from 9 to 3 it does end-up on the right of where it was, but we're talking about _direction of travel_ not physical location. I can move something from 9 to 3 in either a cw (right) or acw (left) direction; assuming I only move like the hands of a clock, of course


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

From the colonies: Growing up over here, the term counterclockwise was always used. I like anti-clockwise. Thanks for the education on just another way we have abused our mother language.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

OK, try another way. Place yourself in the centre of the clock and face towards 9. If you want to go clockwise to face 3 you have to turn to your right, if you want to go anti-clockwise to 3 you have to turn to your left - is that any better?

I guess this is another answer to how do you become good ( or stay crap ) at things. Visualisation of this stuff is generally known as spatial relations or awareness, I guess it's more nature than nurture, you can just see these things in your head.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> OK, try another way. Place yourself in the centre of the clock and face towards 9. If you want to go clockwise to face 3 you have to turn to your right, if you want to go anti-clockwise to 3 you have to turn to your left - is that any better?


That's another thing I'm "not good" at then; explaining stuff so people understand it. Nice one, Rob


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

cwaring said:


> You're turning the opposite way to left, which is?


What do you mean by "I am turning"? I'm not turning - the hands are. If I am turning a screwdriver, my hand is over the axis of truning, so different parts of my hand cover every part of the clock face. Part of my hand is moving right to left, the opposite part is moving left-to-right.



> Surely there's no difference between 12-3 and 3-6? or 6-9? You're still going in a cw (right) direction.


Yes, still clockwise, but no not still right. Moving from 12 to 3, every part of the hand moves to the right. Moving from 3 to 6, every part of the hand moves to the left (except the axis, in each case).



> Ah, right! I think I see where you're coming from. Yes, you're right in that respect. If you move something from 9 to 3 it does end-up on the right of where it was, but we're talking about _direction of travel_ not physical location. I can move something from 9 to 3 in either a cw (right) or acw (left) direction; assuming I only move like the hands of a clock, of course


I feel we are getting there, but I think you are still being self-refewrential. It's as through you are defing "to the right" as meaning clockwise. How does direction of travel mean anything different from how it moves from where it is to where it ends up?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> OK, try another way. Place yourself in the centre of the clock and face towards 9. If you want to go clockwise to face 3 you have to turn to your right, if you want to go anti-clockwise to 3 you have to turn to your left - is that any better?


Now, I feel like we are on the verge of a breakthrough, one way or another. How does that translate into what my hand or a screwdriver does? Are you saying we have to imagine a screwdriver facing out in some direction (any direction, of course) perpendicular to its shaft? I'd not thought of it like that, and it seems a very odd concept.



> I guess this is another answer to how do you become good ( or stay crap ) at things. Visualisation of this stuff is generally known as spatial relations or awareness, I guess it's more nature than nurture, you can just see these things in your head.


I don't see how what it's called makes any difference to things. FWIW, I'm one of the most visual people I know - I find it very hard to think about or explain things without pictures. I think what you describe here is just one particular frame of reference, one which you have taken for granted for so long you have assumed it is one that is innate.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

ndunlavey said:


> Now, I feel like we are on the verge of a breakthrough, one way or another. How does that translate into what my hand or a screwdriver does? Are you saying we have to imagine a screwdriver facing out in some direction (any direction, of course) perpendicular to its shaft? I'd not thought of it like that, and it seems a very odd concept.





ndunlavey said:


> I've never understood what people mean when they talk about turning something to the right or to the left - it just makes no sense to me.


You were asking how turning right and left relate to clockwise and anti-clockwise - the scenario I described exactly explains that.

To tighten a screw you turn it clockwise or to the right.

To loosen a screw you turn it anti-clockwise or to the left.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Can we take the discussion of screwing to a relevant/irelevant thread - this guy has a NICAM fault (via PM) and needs to know if he can get it fixed?


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

And just to keep it OT, the _natural _ way to use a screwdriver is with a horizontal axis, level with your elbow, because that maximises your joint rotation while retaining pressure on the screw. Therefore, being somewhat below eye-level, clockwise moves the visible surface of the screwdriver to the right, and anticlockwise to the left. Unless you use a transparent screwdriver, of course.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

I feel moved to nominate this discussion for the "Surely we have something better to do" award, 2006!  

We're going to have to try really hard to beat this one! 

Anyway, if you use a ratchet screwdriver, your hand moves equal amounts in both directions, regardless of whether the screw is being driven in or out!!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mjk said:


> I feel moved to nominate this discussion for the "Surely we have something better to do" award, 2006!


How about the "most tangental OT thread"? or "the quickest thread to go OT ever"?


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

aitcheff said:


> From my days days of 'O' level Physics...
> 
> .. with your right hand thumb pointing in the direction you want the screw to go, close your hand and your other fingers will point in the direction you should turn (for a right hand screw.)
> 
> Actually, I think we used it for magnetic fields rather than screw threads, but the same applies.


Are you referring to Flemings LEFT hand rule


----------



## aitcheff (Mar 23, 2003)

Late_sleeper said:


> Are you referring to Flemings LEFT hand rule


No - I think Fleming's Left Hand Rule refers to electric motors and helps to remember which direction the motor will turn in relation to the electric current and magnetic field. However you are partially correct in that the rule I was remembering is called Fleming's Rule, and I guess they are different aspects of the same principle. Here is a definition of Fleming's Rule which I found on the web.

"A rule stating that if the thumb of the right hand points in the direction of an electric current, then the curled fingers point in the direction of the magnetic field that encircles the current; and further, if the curled fingers of the right hand describe the electric current in a solenoid, then the thumb points in the direction of the magnetic field inside the solenoid. Synonym right-hand rule. [From Weik '89]"

Recognising that this is way off-topic, I'll duck out now.


----------



## britcub (Jan 19, 2004)

If a soldier is stood to attention and is given the command "Right Turn!", (s)he TURNS to face his (or her) right, but does not actually MOVE to the right. I think this is the same principle.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

At the risk of taking the thread back on topic ...
BESTVIEW PMed me and said he believes he has the NICAM fault and no Freeview in his area so he needs to get it fixed. She/He's probably given up by now but just in case.

Is there any information on what needs to be replaced on the main board?

BTW I notice Pacelink are now offering Mainboard replacements including swapping the subscription identifier from your old board to the new one. There's clearly still life in the old Thomson S1 yet!


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

The alternative is to get some aerial attenuators from Maplin ( branches all through the SE of England, BW59P or BW60Q ) and reduce the signal down to a level where the picture is fine but the sound is forced into mono.

To be fair it doesn't help when the original questioner keeps changing his original post rather than posting replies  

Rgds,

R.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

On-topic posts? What is the world coming to?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Apparently it is a capacitor in the tuner?????. Maybe a new tuner from ebay (about £5) may fix it.. Soldering required.!


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

Amazing, i managed to start the most useless off-topic post ive seen for a while.

LOL

Ben


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Quite a feat, really. Congratulations


----------

